# Baby and spoiled cockatiel



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

I've had Cookie, a female cockatiel, for 4 years now, ever since she was a baby. She is super bonded to me. Since I work from home, she is out of the cage the entire day and sits on my shoulder most of the time. She goes wherever I go, I include her in my activities around the house, and she doesn't like to be left alone. She is a true companion and we have a pretty established daily routine. Now, my husband and I are going to have a baby in about 5 months (our first child) and I am wondering what will happen to Cookie? Her life will change a lot with this baby, and I've heard stories about birds becoming super aggressive after a baby joins the household, or going into depression, or even dying. Cookie is protective of me and considers me to be "hers" alone.

Has anyone here ever been in a situation like this? What are some things that I can do to prepare Cookie for the change? Did it turn out okay for you??


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

Gosh I wish I had some advice for this one because Murray is spoiled just the same. I guess there's no way of predicting what Cookie will do or how she will behave, but I'm sure you'll be able to tackle any problems as they come.

Congratulations on your new baby!


----------



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks! I wish there was some things that I could do to get her prepared, and I've been trying to leave her by herself in the cage for longer periods of time, just so she can learn how to entertain herself. And that's not going very smoothly, as she screams nonstop for me to get her out. One day I left her screaming for 1 hour straight and she wouldn't stop. Even when I cover the cage, she still screams. I bought her new toys, but she has NO interest in them. She only likes human things. She likes to shred everything around the house, except for her toys.


----------



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

Does anyone else have any experience with this?


----------

